# Greenhouse frame grounding



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

So you think it is OK to have an ungrounded structure, water and humans all together?
Then you add electricity for the humans?
Grounding for UL-96a is a lot different than putting in a couple of ground rods or a ufer

I have a 70 x 30 metal building with a ufer in each corner. The inspector asked me why. 
I asked him if he had ever heard of equal potential? He said yes, and I was the first person 
in 30 years of inspections that actually did it.


----------

